# Marsh reds 10-17



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

After having a bad start to my morning Friday when my truck broke down and I had to cancel my trip it ended up being an ok day. Had a buddy come pick my boat up and had the truck towed. Dropped my boat off and hooked up to my buddies boat and hit the marsh. It took us a little while but we finally found a school up on a flat. I hopped out of the boat and after missing about 10 times and my buddy laughing at me the whole time I finally put the fly in front of the school and hooked up. Fought that fish in and release it. Around 23-24". The school busted up and went every which way on the flat. Mike hooked up with a big red off the tower and landed it. I kept wading the flat and after casting to about 10 carp I finally spotted another red and landed a perfect cast infront of it. It smoked the fly and the fight was on. I didn't get any measurements on the fish, but I'm guessing 26-27". Had to make it in to eat lunch with my son so we bailed after that. The redfishing on the flats we fish seems to be a little off this year. Normally they're schooled up pretty good by this time, but it hasn't really happened this year just yet. This is my 1st year chasing them with a fly and it's sure fun.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice fish, congrats. Looks like things ended up turning around for you after a crappy start.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

That same day on the middle coast was one of the best I've had all year. Lots of schooled up fish, lots of tails that kept popping until past lunch. I don't kiss and tell though - lots of time and effort was taken to find the spot I was fishing.

That's a nice red, btw. That thing is a perfect specimen.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

On a fly that had to be a blast wtg.


----------

